# New OS and DT -- broken Season Passes!!!



## natallica (Jan 10, 2005)

Does anyone else have this issue? 

I have Cox cable and I have one set of channels for the digital tuner and a limited set (some with different channel numbers from the digital ones) for the analog one.

I had setup a bunch of Season Passes for shows. It used to be that if I had 2 shows to record at the same time on different channels, Tivo would be able to record without issues and record one of the shows on an analog channel if needed. However, as of this OS update, it sees that I have 2 shows to record and doesn't want to record one of them on the analog channel. It seems that I'll have to make new Season Passes and select which show will always record analog so there's no conflict!!!

Please tell me there's a hidden option in the new OS that will let me have things working as before!?!?!

-- N


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

I have Raritan Cablevision and the exact problem you are having. TiVo used to be able to logically juggle the tuners and now its just confused. I hope this is an important enough issue so that its corrected sooner than later.


----------



## tothebeat (Sep 10, 2002)

I've got the same thing with Charter in St. Louis. I went through the To Do list and fixed the episodes for this week, but I'm hoping for something that will fix this.


----------



## natallica (Jan 10, 2005)

Just an update. Called Tivo support tonight and I'm the first to report the issue so I'm not sure that they believe it's an issue. If those who also have this issue could call in and report this, that would be super! 



-- N


----------



## natallica (Jan 10, 2005)

Awesome! Just talked to Level 2 support. They said that we have to wipe out all of our season passes and select which tuner to have it always record on -- digital or analog. So I would literally have to map out what shows could potentially conflict and choose a tuner. I told the support guy that this is a big issue and that the Tivo should be able to juggle the tuners itself -- like it could until this update. 

He then hung up on me!!!

Why are we paying for this level of service?

-- N


----------



## milo (Feb 15, 2002)

Just noticed this but last night. I only use the cable box for premium channels, but this is a really nasty bug.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Wait, what? That sounds like a horrible bug, and doesn't it kind of defeat the purpose of having the dual tuner functionality? Automatic conflict resolution is like the entire point. 

Also, I am not sure I am understanding the solution you're talking about. So you have to delete and re-make your SPs, I understand that part. But I don't understand the part about telling it which tuner to use. How do you do that? When I set up a SP on my DT there is nothing about picking a tuner, just the show and channel. How does the user control that?

Now I want to run home and check my DT! How did you know you were having this problem? Just things missing in the do do list?


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Can those of you affected please go into your Channel List to see if your analog channels are checked on for "cable", "box" or both? The default setting for the duplicated listings of analog channels is supposed to be "cable".


----------



## natallica (Jan 10, 2005)

TiVoJerry said:


> Can those of you affected please go into your Channel List to see if your analog channels are checked on for "cable", "box" or both? The default setting for the duplicated listings of analog channels is supposed to be "cable".


Hi Jerry! Thanks for getting involved!

Okay. I have Cox cable in Fairfax, VA. What we have is the digital tuner is the digital channel set and the analog is their "cable-ready" set. *Some* of the channels have the same channel number for both the analog and digital tuner, but some (like the major networks) do not.

For instance, my WB is:

Chan. 33 - Analog
Chan. 3 - Digital

Under Settings->Channels->Channel List I have selected the channels I care about in both digital and analog flavors.

Is this what you were asking?

Thanks again...

-- N


----------



## natallica (Jan 10, 2005)

Ruth said:


> Wait, what? That sounds like a horrible bug, and doesn't it kind of defeat the purpose of having the dual tuner functionality? Automatic conflict resolution is like the entire point.
> 
> Also, I am not sure I am understanding the solution you're talking about. So you have to delete and re-make your SPs, I understand that part. But I don't understand the part about telling it which tuner to use. How do you do that? When I set up a SP on my DT there is nothing about picking a tuner, just the show and channel. How does the user control that?
> 
> Now I want to run home and check my DT! How did you know you were having this problem? Just things missing in the do do list?


Heya -

I noticed a big old list of shows at the end of my to-do list that had no episodes scheduled to record and then went back and realized what was happening.

Now, if I go and look for a show by title, it will come up twice and I'm guessing that once is for the analog tuner and the other for the digital tuner. I *cannot* tell from looking at each version which tuner it's referring to unless it's one of the channels on my cable system that has a different channel number for the analog and digital tuners.

I'm thinking that I could probably re-do all of my Season Passes by strategically choosing which one of these listed versions to record and, therefore, choose a specific tuner. This does (as you mention above) kinda defeat the purpose of a dual-tuner that was always able to resolve its own conflicts before.

It would be nice in the future, to be able to tell a specific show that you would really like for it to record on the digital tuner if its available. Before v9.1, if I was recording 2 shows at the same time that were available on the analog tuner, it would record them both analog and the quality suffers compared to the digital tuner. But I disgress...

For those who have this v9.1 issue, could you please call in and chat with support about it? I realize that they'll probably tell you the usual "restart the Tivo" and then send you to the next level of support, but it seemed like the guy I spoke to last night didn't believe or fully understand that this is a BIG PROBLEM!!! I would like to think that the more people that complain, the more likely it will be resolved in a timely fashion.

Until then, I guess I have to live on the paranoid side and keep checking my to-do list and manually fixing conflicts... 

-- N


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

Yes, Jerry both 'cable' and 'box' channels are checked on. Help us please.
(I waited for a few days until the indexing was completed and then did a re-start but it did not fix the problem.) Definately not SMART tuning like prior versions, hopefully it can be fixed sooner than later.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

natallica said:


> Hi Jerry! Thanks for getting involved!
> 
> Okay. I have Cox cable in Fairfax, VA. What we have is the digital tuner is the digital channel set and the analog is their "cable-ready" set. *Some* of the channels have the same channel number for both the analog and digital tuner, but some (like the major networks) do not.
> 
> ...


Forgive me if I'm not "getting it" quite yet. I need to have a very clear explanation of what is going on so that I don't make assumptions and waste time.

For the S2DT DVR to function as a dual tuner, it is best to let all analog versions of a channel/network be your default choice (check mark next to the analog version only). For example, it's not advised to select both versions of "channel 3" or "The WB network" (regardless if the channel numbers match or not). If they're both selected with a check mark in the channel list, a recording could be scheduled on the digital version that conflicts with another recording on the set top box (even though the analog tuner is free).

What I'm still not clear on is how a Season Pass scheduled for the ch33 instance of WB would be scheduled on the ch3 instance.



NJ_HB said:


> Yes, Jerry both 'cable' and 'box' channels are checked off.


When you say "checked off", do you mean that there is a check marknext to both the "cable" & "box" instances of a specific channel number in the analog range?


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

yes


----------



## natallica (Jan 10, 2005)

TiVoJerry said:


> Forgive me if I'm not "getting it" quite yet. I need to have a very clear explanation of what is going on so that I don't make assumptions and waste time.
> 
> For the S2DT DVR to function as a dual tuner, it is best to let all analog versions of a channel/network be your default choice (check mark next to the analog version only). For example, it's not advised to select both versions of "channel 3" or "The WB network" (regardless if the channel numbers match or not). If they're both selected with a check mark in the channel list, a recording could be scheduled on the digital version that conflicts with another recording on the set top box (even though the analog tuner is free).
> 
> What I'm still not clear on is how a Season Pass scheduled for the ch33 instance of WB would be scheduled on the ch3 instance.


I have both the box and cable channels checked as being available and never had any issues until 9.1.

As I mentioned in another post in this thread, I don't remember seeing 2 entries for each show when searching by title -- just one. I would then just set a Season Pass for the single entry and have Tivo figure out which tuner to use to record. Now, it seems that I would have to choose which tuner to set the Season Pass to use. This is not how things worked before and this is why I think the Season Passes I have setup do not work now. As I also said above, I would always want Tivo to use the digital tuner (as long as nothing conflicted) if it could because of the big quality difference between the two on my cable system. Therefore, I don't like the idea of only selecting the analog versions of channels in my Channel List.

Again, the main issue is that this behavior is now different from before and has broken the already set up Season Passes.



TiVoJerry said:


> When you say "checked off", do you mean that there is a check marknext to both the "cable" & "box" instances of a specific channel number in the analog range?


Yup...

-- N


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

My experience is the SAME as natallica TiVo now reports the shows 2 times in any "Upcoming Espisode' list. It seems like the 'Cable' channel appears first and the 'Box' channel appears second. 
Before the update we did not get to 'choose' the tuner to record from because TiVo would only report one occurence of a program, TiVo would intelligently make the tuner selection based on whatever else was in the que to record.

Hope this helps.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

I'll be trying to confirm this but I don't have a unit handy that is configured this way. I'll check my own when I get home.

In the meantime, it would be helpful if someone could post a screenshot and then I'll get into this deeper tomorrow.


----------



## natallica (Jan 10, 2005)

TiVoJerry said:


> I'll be trying to confirm this but I don't have a unit handy that is configured this way. I'll check my own when I get home.
> 
> In the meantime, it would be helpful if someone could post a screenshot and then I'll get into this deeper tomorrow.


Post a screenshot of what? I can do it, but I just need to know what you're looking for...

-- N


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks Jerry, it will be clear as a bell to you when you are sitting in front of the DT.


----------



## KelDez (Aug 19, 2007)

I think this might be more widespread than just for folks with 1 analog & 1 digital input. I have a S2DT. I have a single analog input, no digital input, which my TiVo splits on its own. It has been recording 2 shows that occur simultaneously just fine, until Monday night.

I have Season Passes for both CSI Miami and Journeyman. Monday night it recorded Journeyman, did not record CSI Miami. Fortunately, I used Comcast's On Demand to watch CSI Miami. I also have Season Passes for CSI NY and Life, which are also on simultaneously. Last night, neither one recorded. Even when I went into the current channel display and told the box to record them manually (starting 25 minutes into the shows, which is when I noticed my red lights weren't on!) nothing happened. No recordings whatsoever.

In my ToDo list, it still shows the recording for the 10pm CSI NY. The recording for Life simply disappeared, even though it was still broadcast, and still in the TV show listing.

I've killed the simultaneous Season Passes, leaving just 1 in each time slot, and set the others up on my other DVR. At least until this is fixed.


----------



## wmb6964 (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm having the same problem since the new software update. Missed a recording of "Dancing with the Stars" on Tuesday night. It only recorded only 1 show on the DT at that timeslot instead of 2. Didn't have this problem previously.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Just a note since I posted earlier in the thread: My DT is not having this problem. It seems to be managing both tuners just as before.


----------



## tothebeat (Sep 10, 2002)

Mine is only effected on NBC, CBS, and Fox as they have different channels on analog vs digital. Before when I set the SP up, it would just choose whichever was available to record, but now it only chooses the digital version and thus shows won't be recorded unless I manually go and set the SP up on the analog only.


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

@TiVoJerry, did you get a chance to look into this?


----------



## tajbabydoll (Oct 14, 2007)

I just got off the phone with TiVo customer support and they told me to restart my TiVo three times in a cycle by yanking the plug out of the back. That makes absolutely no sense when it's a software problem, not a hardware problem. When I asked what that would do the guy hung up on me! That is terrible customer service! I have been with TiVo since it first hit the market and can't believe how non-knowledgeable he was. All he would tell me was that the Engineering department said this is the way to fix that. He tried nothing else and had no answers as to why this is still happening when I've reset my TiVo at least 5 times since the problem started or why I set the TiVo to override and record the episode also, yet it didn't record the episode, it recorded tivo's suggestions instead! I want the previous setting back, when I had no problems recording dual seasons passes. Has anyone come to any resolution? Please, help!


----------



## tajbabydoll (Oct 14, 2007)

I spoke with TiVo tech support again... the girl I got, Melissa, could not have been nicer! AND, she seemed to actually know what she was talking about! The first thing she had me do was uncheck all of the double channels in the channels list, b/c when the new update loaded on it rearranged the box and cable channels. Now, she said, I can record two cable channels at the same time, but only 1 box channel at a time. After removing all of the box channels for the analog cable channels and I restarted my TiVo, being sure to also unplug my network adapter. She said that the problem is that with both the box and the cable checked in the channels list for the analog cable channels the TiVo is trying to record both shows on the box automatically and then enabling for one show to supercede over the other and it's not necessarily according to the season's pass manager's priority list. We will see if this does the trick. I will let you know as soon as I know! Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## cnmurray8 (Dec 9, 2005)

I am having this problem as well. Before 9.1 when you set a show and reviewed the show under upcoming episodes the TIVO checked both showings not us. Example ABC 5 cable in and ABC 5 Box (which would be the second listing). Now since 9.1 when you set a recording it only checks the one you set it on. Before 9.1 the TIVO would choose which tuner to use when the recording would happen. This way the TIVO would view the recording as 1 show with 2 options to record it on. Now the TIVO only sees it as 1 show with 1 option to record it on.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

9.1 has messed up all my recording on my S2 DT. I had to create all new season passes/wishlist and now they all record in different folders in my now playing list. So now I have 183 episodes of MASH in one folder and all the new ones in a different folder.

This really sucks.


----------



## sconi1 (May 30, 2007)

natallica said:


> Awesome! Just talked to Level 2 support. They said that we have to wipe out all of our season passes and select which tuner to have it always record on -- digital or analog. So I would literally have to map out what shows could potentially conflict and choose a tuner. I told the support guy that this is a big issue and that the Tivo should be able to juggle the tuners itself -- like it could until this update.
> 
> He then hung up on me!!!
> 
> ...


It would be nice if you could actually choose which tuner to record through when there are two conflicting shows but you can't. Seems like your better talking to a wall than customer TiVo customer service.

The basic cable quality where I live is not great but still viewable. The digital quality is always much better. The TiVo will always record off of the analog tuners first unless one of the conflciting shows is not available on basic cable, even if you have both digital and analog checked off.

My Season Pass would still not let me record CSI (9pm) while Supernatural (9pm) was on. It also wouldn't let me record The Gathering (9-11) while Family Guy, American Dad and Shark were on. I have all of these station check off to record on both analog and digital feeds.

It's hard to tell but it seems as the TiVo updates the program info some of these problems might be diminishing. The only thing I still notice are double scheduled shows in the Season pass....some with double checked purple circles and some with one checked yellow circles.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

sconi1 said:


> It's hard to tell but it seems as the TiVo updates the program info some of these problems might be diminishing. The only thing I still notice are double scheduled shows in the Season pass....some with double checked purple circles and some with one checked yellow circles.


I also have the double season passes and it is tedous and time comsuming trying to figure out which is the "good" one to keep. I really sort of gave up and gone back to watching live TV. I am very dissappointed with how my Tivo is now messed up and months of work and saved recordings have gone to not because of this update. I just don't have the time to manually make all these corrections and I don't want to wipe out all my saved recordings to start over fresh. With my luck, another update will come as soon as I get things back the way I had them. If I were not under contract, I would probably drop the service.


----------



## natallica (Jan 10, 2005)

NJ_HB said:


> @TiVoJerry, did you get a chance to look into this?


Yeah...any thoughts on this issue?

Did you still need a screenshot?

Thanks!

-- N


----------



## tothebeat (Sep 10, 2002)

I missed recording CSI tonight because of this bug. When I looked at 7:30 it was on the To Do list. I came down at 8:30 and it wasn't recorded and when I looked in the history it said "tuner not available". Mind you I was only recording 1 other program at the time.

Luckily my other TiVo picked it up, but it sure seems like TiVo doesn't care about this issue. I've held off calling as it seems pointless, but I guess I'll give it a shot tomorrow.

Has anyone had decent a decent response when calling?


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

I have just about given up on my DT TiVo until there is a fix for DT S2 units. I have now missed too many shows because of the erroneous 'conflicting tuner' issue and now also the cable box getting 'stuck' on channel 1 issue. 
I'm going to have to record my MUST SEE shows on my Media Center machine and then convert/transfer to TiVo until there is a new version because I can no longer rely on my beloved TiVo. (What happened!) 
I am an avid TV watcher and this is distressing, I have lost faith in TiVo's abilty to time shift my recordings and them being there at my lesiure as they were in prior versions. 

If anyone has found a 'work around' for these issues, please post.


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

tajbabydoll said:


> I spoke with TiVo tech support again... the girl I got, Melissa, could not have been nicer! AND, she seemed to actually know what she was talking about! The first thing she had me do was uncheck all of the double channels in the channels list, b/c when the new update loaded on it rearranged the box and cable channels. Now, she said, I can record two cable channels at the same time, but only 1 box channel at a time. After removing all of the box channels for the analog cable channels and I restarted my TiVo, being sure to also unplug my network adapter. She said that the problem is that with both the box and the cable checked in the channels list for the analog cable channels the TiVo is trying to record both shows on the box automatically and then enabling for one show to supercede over the other and it's not necessarily according to the season's pass manager's priority list. We will see if this does the trick. I will let you know as soon as I know! Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


I was given this solution over a year ago when I had both "Box" and "Cable" checked. I fixed this by having channels 2-99 as "Cable" and 100+ as "Box" and have not had any problems since.


----------



## tothebeat (Sep 10, 2002)

nycityuser said:


> I was given this solution over a year ago when I had both "Box" and "Cable" checked. I fixed this by having channels 2-99 as "Cable" and 100+ as "Box" and have not had any problems since.


But that wouldn't solve my problem since none of the channels I have problems with are over 100 (ex. my Fox channels are 2 (box) and 3 (cable).


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

tothebeat said:


> But that wouldn't solve my problem since none of the channels I have problems with are over 100 (ex. my Fox channels are 2 (box) and 3 (cable).


That's not the point. The point is to only check one choice for any given channel. Having "box" and "cable" both checked for a given channel is what was confusing my TIVO a year ago. Selecting only "box" or "cable" fixed it.


----------



## ddillard (Aug 23, 2005)

I had noticed that a few shows had not seemed to record on my DT but had not figured out the source of the issue. I will have to look when I get home to see if this is the problem but I have a bad feeling that it is. It also explains why everythings seems to have been recorded on the box where most of it used to be recorded on the cable ready first then the box if needed, which I preferred. I really hope they fix this as it makes much more sense for the tivo to figure it out on it's own.


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

nycityuser said:


> That's not the point. The point is to only check one choice for any given channel. Having "box" and "cable" both checked for a given channel is what was confusing my TIVO a year ago. Selecting only "box" or "cable" fixed it.


I hear what you are saying and will implement your fix, but I had the DT for almost 2 years and the conflicts with the SP only started happening after 9.2 so something had to have changed in the software that requires accessing the channel list and 'unchecking' either cable or box in the list.

Thanks for posting your solution.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

From investigating the reports here, we believe the behavior being described is the unintended result of a bug fix.

Season Passes have always been intentionally restricted to record from a single network ID. In the case of the Series2 DT units, a bug had allowed Season Passes to randomly select an input (box or cable) to use as the recording source. The result was a Season Pass that bridged multiple versions of the same content in the channel list.

In fixing this bug, the existing Season Passes on your box were assigned to a specific channel/input. The logic put in place assigned the Season Pass to the first occurrence of the network ID (channel) in the list that is marked as "Received". Our testing did not reveal any issues with this implementation.

In most cases, the channel that we assigned Season Passes to was the "cable" version. In cases where DT users have both "box" and "cable" channels marked as received, there is a chance that the Season Passes could be assigned to the "box" version of the channel, leading to the issues described in this thread. Unfortunately, it's difficult to undo that change automatically, as it could cause as many, if not more, problems in the field.

*For those of you in this situation we recommend that you go into your channel list and deselect any duplicate "box" version of a channel, then delete and recreate the Season Pass on the "cable" version of that channel.* The end behavior will allow you to record two channels from the RF input, or one RF & one RCA/s-video input, at a time.

We hope this explanation clears things up a bit, and apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## sudodate (Oct 9, 2007)

TiVoJerry said:


> From investigating the reports here, we believe the behavior being described is the unintended result of a bug fix.
> 
> Season Passes have always been intentionally restricted to record from a single network ID. In the case of the Series2 DT units, a bug had allowed Season Passes to randomly select an input (box or cable) to use as the recording source. The result was a Season Pass that bridged multiple versions of the same content in the channel list.


Hi. I also have a DT box affected by this problem. Perhaps I'm misunderstanding you, but it sounds like what you considered a "bug" was actually the desired behavior that we're all missing.

Specifically, I want my season pass for an NBC show to normally record from the digital tuner (for best quality) but to switch to the analog tuner if necessary when another show is recording at the same time. This is what the intelligent dual-tuner scheduler used to do... but it does result in some episodes of a show recording in analog and others in digital. Am I reading you correctly?

The truth is, things I record in digital just look better. It seems to me that if I follow your advice I'll never be able to record the digital version of an ABC or CBS show... in a season pass or even manually. If that's true then this "bugfix" really needs to be rolled back.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

sudodate, in your case you should create a Season Pass on the "box" version first and then a separate SP on the "cable" version. If you move things around your SP Manager, keep the "box" version as a higher priority than the "cable" version, but lower than something else that might record at the same time on the cable box. As long as you don't choose the option to record "All with duplicates", I would expect things to work how you'd like. The 28-day rule will keep duplicates from being recorded on both.

I understand that the method of recording that you've been experiencing for awhile works better for you, and was something you got used to, but it was causing larger problems that had to be remedied. I'm sorry if it's sound a little harsh, but we will not be rolling this functionality back. 

I hope you understand, but it was never supposed to work this way.


----------



## sudodate (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey TivoJerry...

First off, I really do want to thank you for taking the time to look into this issue for us. I'm sure everyone here appreciates your effort.

I must say though that expecting us to create two season passess for each show while carefully managing the priorities just to recreate the proper behavior from before this update seems a bit much.

It also seems hard to believe that is wasn't originally designed to work that way... when that behavior is precisely how I would have designed the software for a dual-tuner system. In general, the system should record any show with the best quality unless there's a conflict.

Maybe it would help if you could elaborate a little on the "larger problems" caused by this kind of behavior?


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

sudodate said:


> Hey TivoJerry...
> 
> First off, I really do want to thank you for taking the time to look into this issue for us. I'm sure everyone here appreciates your effort.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with sudodate, TiVo should be 'intelligently' managing the the dual tuners as it did before, too many season passes to juggle as suggested, besides the quality of the digital tuner is far superior to the analog tuner and should be the 'default' unless its required for upcoming recordings. I absolutely hate the fact that I had to 'uncheck' more that 50 clear digital channels in order to record two shows from a 'crappy' analog signal.
I also can't believe that other DT users are not more vocal and are willing to accept this.

Please reconsider and help us, we have no one else to turn to and nowhere else to go.


----------



## natallica (Jan 10, 2005)

TivoJerry -

I do appreciate you looking into this, but surely you're joking! Not that I'm surprised that you guys are now saying this is a feature -- not a bug. It's exactly what I expected as my expectations for your company have really taken a dive these days. 

Not to sound harsh myself, but I really think you guys are starting to lose the plot. Remember when Tivo advertised itself as this little box that you told what shows you liked and it would *automatically* record a whole season of? It was sold as this thing you set once and didn't have to think about anymore. I've been a subscriber since Series 1 and, yes, I have gotten used to the standard behavior of my various Tivos. I personally don't give a crap about getting Rhapsody thru my Tivo, just my TV shows! 

Your suggestion would be okay if I was recording 3 shows a week, but you should know your customers...we are kinda into TV and record a whole lot more than that. To go from setting up a Season Pass and not thinking twice about it and now to have to setup 2 different season passes and plot out a strategy for priorities is a bit much and sounds like the software is turning into one huge kludge. 

Your other suggestion to just record the analog versions and remove the box versions of channels is also bad as the analog tuners have really bad quality and do not produce shows that anyone would be happy to archive. I don't remember the DT being advertised as letting you record 2 shows at once as long as you don't mind crap quality.

Again, thank you for looking into this issue, but I really think that this needs to be reevaluated.

-- N


----------



## Ben_Jamin75 (Dec 18, 2003)

I just got my first DT. Guided setup, set my channels exactly the way TivoJerry is telling you to and everything works seamless. The cablebox is only used when that's the only way I can get the channel. Since the box duplicate channels are unchecked, I don't have to "pick the channel" , there's only one A&E, or CNN etc, so that's the one it will use.

For me, recording without a box is actually a better option, no risk of the cablebox switching to the wrong channel, no channel switch as the first 10 seconds of the recording, no annoying cablebox banner on the bottom of the screen.

Besides, * depending on your cable provider*, the box is just realigning the analog channel to the box's channel; they don't send out a digital version & an analog version on the wire.

If analog cable is so unbearable to watch, then you may want to think about getting a TivoHD or series 3.

Just my $0.02


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

Ben_Jamin75, since you just got your DT you are really not in a position to know what we are 'missing' since you don't have prior working knowledge of the DT before a week ago. Buying TiVo HD is not the answer neither is succumbing to the inferior analog channels. The DT properly juggled the tuners before and we want that functionality back without any user interference and additional plotting and scheming to record our shows just like it was in 8.3 and prior. There is a bug, its a significant one, admit it, fix it.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

TiVoJerry said:


> sudodate, in your case you should create a Season Pass on the "box" version first and then a separate SP on the "cable" version. If you move things around your SP Manager, keep the "box" version as a higher priority than the "cable" version, but lower than something else that might record at the same time on the cable box. As long as you don't choose the option to record "All with duplicates", I would expect things to work how you'd like. The 28-day rule will keep duplicates from being recorded on both.
> 
> I understand that the method of recording that you've been experiencing for awhile works better for you, and was something you got used to, but it was causing larger problems that had to be remedied. I'm sorry if it's sound a little harsh, but we will not be rolling this functionality back.
> 
> I hope you understand, but it was never supposed to work this way.


So in other words the reason that season passes don't work right now and they did before TiVo "Fixed" it is that they didn't work right before but now you fixed it so that they work right? Then all we need to do is kludge around the SP priorities for all our many season passes and then we can get things that have been fixed to work right to work right again?


----------



## natallica (Jan 10, 2005)

Ben_Jamin75 said:


> If analog cable is so unbearable to watch, then you may want to think about getting a TivoHD or series 3.
> 
> Just my $0.02


Really? Can I? Sure I can go and buy a new TV, a new Tivo, and pay more for a new box from my cable company or CableCard...but I would really appreciate my DT Tivo and the service I pay for every month working as it has for about a year and half.

Now, if you're buying me all new stuff, I'd really appreciate all of the above and a pony...

-- N


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

For those unhappy about the "recent" change, consider yourselves lucky to have had the old system (what TIVO calls a "bug") up until now. My TIVO DT stopped working in the preferred manner over a year ago and I had to adjust my channel list back then. All but one channel below number 100 has been recorded in analog for me since that time.

I have come to look at the situation the way Ben_Jamin75 does. I don't have to worry about my cable box changing to the wrong channel which does happen on occasion.

I look forward to upgrading to an HD TIVO at some point at which time this issue will go away (i.e., all channels will record in digital). In the meantime, things have been working alright for the past year or so.


----------

